# Brutal Images



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

Interesting latex props. http://www.brutalimages.com

"A dying man needs to die, 
as a sleepy man needs to sleep,
and there comes a time 
when it is wrong,
as well as useless, to resist."
Steward Alsop
Visit my website
www.thehouseoncherrystreet.741.com


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

link no work

the spooky kid


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

whoops it is supposed to be .net
http://www.brutalimages.net

"A dying man needs to die, 
as a sleepy man needs to sleep,
and there comes a time 
when it is wrong,
as well as useless, to resist."
Steward Alsop
Visit my website
www.thehouseoncherrystreet.741.com


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

damn... those are gross. Gotta love it!


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

mmmmmmm head in pot


----------



## Skull Face 275 (Dec 31, 2004)

very nice. can be used in many ways
if you would like good masks, i suggest you visit
www.deathstudios.com


----------

